# Brassen/Rotfeden Einlegen - Rezept gesucht



## Cormoraner (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich angle mittlerweile echt gerne mit Feederrute auf Weissfisch und fange meistens auch sehr gut. 

Die Brassen/Rotfedern/Rotaugen/Giebel aus meine derzeitigen Hausgewässer schmecken gebraten oder geräuchert ziemlich gut, teilweise supersüß und zart. Scheint wohl ein sehr sauberes Gewässer zu sein.

Habe jetzt öfters den Tipp des Einlegens gehört, ähnlich dem Brathering im Sud. Hat da mal jemand ein gutes Rezept für mich?

Wird der Fisch vorher komplett durchgebraten oder nur scharf angebraten? Wird der Fisch zuvor paniert, bzw. in Mehl gewendet (mit/ohne Ei)?

Habe richtig Lust das mal auszuprobieren! #6


----------



## wobbler68 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Brassen/Rotfeden Einlegen - Rezept gesucht*

Hallo

Ich mache einen Sud aus Essig,Zitrone ,Öl,Wasser(eventuell etwas Wein),Zwiebeln und Gewürzen( Heringsgewürz fertig Mix ,oder selbst gemacht)da wird oft experimentiert.
Mal mit Chilli ,Paprika,verschiedene Curry`s (Thai Red,Madras)Senfkörner,Wacholderbeeren,Lorbeerblätter(frisch) ,Knobi,und verschiedene Kräuter.

Alles aufkochen dann den Karpfen (Filets ,in Koteletts,*rohe Stücke)*dazu geben und noch mal kurz aufwallen lassen(falls die Temp. zu weit abgefallen ist) und dann den Herd ausstellen .Das ganze abkühlen lassen.Dann im Kühlschrank durchziehen lassen(1 Tag) .

Mann hat keinen Fischgeruch in der Küche .
Das ganze geht auch mit jeden anderen Fisch.
Weißfische vorher einschneiden um die Gräten zu zerkleinern.

*Gebratenen Fisch* der vom Mittag über ist lege ich auch gerne in den oben beschriebenen Sud(den lasse ich dann aber fast kalt/lauwarm werden.) ein,sonst zerfällt der Fisch.


Zitat von Cormoraner
Wird der Fisch vorher komplett durchgebraten oder nur scharf angebraten? Wird der Fisch zuvor paniert, bzw. in Mehl gewendet (mit/ohne Ei)?

Kannst du alles machen.Einfach alles probieren.
Reste sind ja durch,also Sud kalt werden lassen.
Scharf angebraten ,also den Sud zum durchgaren nutzen.(heiß)

Mehliert hält ganz gut beim einlegen,Panade fällt bei mir immer ab.
Roh eingelegt kann die Haut natürlich nicht mitgegessen werden.


----------



## Justsu (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Brassen/Rotfeden Einlegen - Rezept gesucht*

Hi Cormoraner,

google mal nach "Brassen süß sauer gräßner"... das ist mein Favorit für nach Bratheringart eingelegte Fische.

Alternativ kannst Du auch das nehmen: http://www.sfv-wilhelmshaven.de/fischrezepte/brasse-süß-sauer/

Mittlerweile wurde das "Originalrezept" etwas abgewandelt (Raps- statt Olivenöl, Panade mit Ei statt nur mehliert, kein Zitronenessig mehr (gibt's nen guten von Kühne, ansonsten einfach Essig mit 10% Zitronensaft mischen), etc.) Mir gefällt das "alte" einfach ein bisschen besser, aber das kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## muddyliz (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Brassen/Rotfeden Einlegen - Rezept gesucht*

Schau mal auf meiner Homepage nach, da findest du mehrere Rezepte für saure Weißfische: http://ernsts-anglerseiten.npage.de/fischrezepte.html


----------



## patricka1982 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Brassen/Rotfeden Einlegen - Rezept gesucht*

Hallo habe mitlerweile zwei eigene Varianten die auch bei andern gut ankommen...

Hessisch

200ml Branntweinessig
200ml Apfelwein
50ml Wasser
Zucker 
Salz 
Pfeffer
Loorbeer

Den Sud so würzen das er nicht zu süß und nicht zu Sauer ist...alles zusammen aufkochen und über den Fisch (egal ob paniert oder unpaniert, mir zumindest) geben Deckel drauf und ich lass es zwei Wochen ziehen im Kühlschrank...

Und mit nem roten Cherry

100ml Branntweinessig
200ml Balsamico modena
100 ml Sherry
Salz
Zucker
Pfeffer 
prise Zimt wie oben auch abschmecken das es schmeckt kurz aufkochen und uber den Fisch im Glar...

Die Mengenangabe entspricht bei mir nem 1200-1500ml Glas von Einmachgurken...wenn da 5-6 Rotaugen Döbel etc drin sind zusammen mit Zwiebeln Knobi etc manchmal auch bisl Chili sollte das reichen...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------

